# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  No al trasvase

## RUFO

NO AL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA. NUNCA MAS. 

Guadalajara (la Alcarria) tierra olvidada por los politicos.

Basta de Centrales Nucleares (tenemos 2 y no necesitamos ninguna, una población pequeña puede perfectamente autoabastecerse mediante dos centrales hidroelectricas).

Basta de trasvases de agua. Hoy en día existen las desalinizadoras, no hay necesidad de trasvase tajo-segura. Existen precedentes (los aragoneses no soltaron una sola gota de agua cuando se la pidieron los catalanes en un rio que esta continuamente desbordándose, el mas caudaloso)

Basta de incendios.- Mas recursos para el parque del Alto Tajo, y menos politicos inoperantes.

Por todo ello, basta de trasvasar agua a Murcia. El dinero que se recibe por el agua, asi como por las centrales es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana (piensese en que se hará con toda la cantidad de residuos radiactivos que dejan las centrales, la radiactividad que emiten dura miles de años).

Si al trasvase Entrepeñas-Buendia-Entrepeñas, volvamos a crear el Mar de Castilla (los que no los han visto llenos no saben de lo que hablo, y yo los ví hace muchos años).

Las propinas que dan las Administraciones públicas por el agua, no son nada comparado con el potencial turístico del Mar de Castilla (lleno, por supuesto).

Mejora en las comunicaciones.- Vía rápida Alcala de Henares a Sacedón. Dinero para la conservación del patrimonio de la zona (iglesias, yacimientos prehistóricos, ciudades patrimonio,....)

¡BASTA YA¡. Creación de un partido político para la defensa de la Alcarria (los existentes no luchan nada, o no lo suficiente).

Para que desaparezca el trasvase tajo-segura. 
Todas las comunidades tienen derecho a retener su agua y no tienen obligación de 'donar' su bien a un grupo de 'listillos' que beban de aquella.

----------


## No Registrado

y que haras con el agua?, laguitos? Sal de tu aldea, hace tiempo que el mundo es mas grande que tu pueblo

----------


## jasg555

> y que haras con el agua?, laguitos? Sal de tu aldea, hace tiempo que el mundo es mas grande que tu pueblo


No deberías reirte así de la opinión de una persona. Y menos insultarle. Al menos registrate para saber con quien se habla.

Las opiniones son respetables en un sentido y en otro, pero sin insultos ni atropellos.

----------


## No Registrado

No me rio de el sino de su comentario, porque me parece del siglo XV. Los nacionalismos van a ser el gran CANCER de este siglo.

----------


## jasg555

> No me rio de el sino de su comentario, porque me parece del siglo XV. Los nacionalismos van a ser el gran CANCER de este siglo.


¿Y que tienen que ver los nacionalismos con la petición de que dejen de expoliar el Tajo?

Guarda un poco de respeto a los demás. Sólo tienes que hacer eso.

----------


## gomar

> NO AL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA. NUNCA MAS. 
> 
> Guadalajara (la Alcarria) tierra olvidada por los politicos.
> 
> Basta de Centrales Nucleares (tenemos 2 y no necesitamos ninguna, una población pequeña puede perfectamente autoabastecerse mediante dos centrales hidroelectricas).
> 
> Basta de trasvases de agua. Hoy en día existen las desalinizadoras, no hay necesidad de trasvase tajo-segura. Existen precedentes (los aragoneses no soltaron una sola gota de agua cuando se la pidieron los catalanes en un rio que esta continuamente desbordándose, el mas caudaloso)
> 
> Basta de incendios.- Mas recursos para el parque del Alto Tajo, y menos politicos inoperantes.
> ...


Son parte de la obra del trasvase, es decir nunca hubieran existido si La II Republica-Franco- y los Gobiernos de la Democracia no lo hubieran concebido.

Una pregunta ¿Tu de verdad crees que la comarca seria mucho mas prospera si nunca hubiera existido el Trasvase T-S?

Si es así, por favor, argumentalo

----------


## RUFO

Soy yo, el del mensaje. 

Quiero dejar claro lo fácil es hablar de solidaridad cuando solo existe UN TRASVASE del volumen del TAJO-SEGURA. La solidaridad está bien tomando los bienes de los que NUNCA se han podido defender justamente. Ninguna compensación es o será suficiente para el expolio (en algunos casos irrevocable). 

En cuanto al mensaje de la aldea, no me voy a rebajar a contestarte. La difamación amparada en el anonimato me parece un acto de cobardía

----------


## Xuquer

Por favor, sed un poco comedidos a la hora de defender vuestras ideas, no hace falta ofender para argumentar unas convicciones, los que leemos el foro lo agradeceremos.
Muchas gracias. :Wink:

----------


## Tarod

Buenos días,

En este mi primer mensaje quiero mostrar todo mi apoyo a las campañas de sensibilización que en contra del expolio de Castilla se están produciendo desde el Gobierno de España y muy especialmente desde quienes aplican a este territorio las dobles varas de medir y la tan manida solidaridad interreterritorial que en el caso de Castilla tiene forma de embudo.

No creo en la necesidad de un trasvase para aliviar la escasez de agua de las cuencas levantinas, sino que creo en una poltica de responsabilidad por parte de las administraciones publicas que impulsen una reconversión económica de la zona del levante, que debió hacerse hace mucho tiempo y que en su lugar se levantaron las tuberias de impulsión para llevar el agua de un sitio a otro.

En el ultimo ejercicio económico del Gobierno de España se han destinado mas de 50 millones de euros en inversión directa para el mantenimiento de la infraestructura y otros 50 millones en gestión indirecta, si bien esta partida presupuestaria se antojaria insuficiente, podría ser un punto de partida para gestionar en las comarcas levantinas demandantes de agua una reconversion de sus métodos agrarios y de explotación de sus recursos.
No creo en la maldad de las personas pero si en el egoismo y es precisamente este calificativo el que utilizaria para quienes de una manera constante se están beneficiando de una media de un 25% de los recursos que desde las comarcas castellanas se están trasvasando sin una compensación de ningún tipo, no veo a las comarcas levantinas ofrecer a cambio de este expolio una compensación del 25% de su producto interior bruto, es en definitiva una constante sangría que da como resultado los embalses castellanos por debajo del 40% con una media del 60% en la Cuenca del Tajo, los regantes demandatorios regando con agua del Tajo y los aliviaderos del Segura soltando el agua de lluvia, y las desalinizadoras paradas por falta de demanda interna.

País de Quijotes......

----------


## jasg555

> Son parte de la obra del trasvase, es decir nunca hubieran existido si La II Republica-Franco- y los Gobiernos de la Democracia no lo hubieran concebido.
> 
> Una pregunta ¿Tu de verdad crees que la comarca seria mucho mas prospera si nunca hubiera existido el Trasvase T-S?
> 
> Si es así, por favor, argumentalo


Se hubieran hecho igual, porque si te fijas en los cañones donde se han cónstruído las dos presas, es un sitio ideal para esa obra.

 En tiempos primitivos, la zona fué un enorme lago, hasta que los dos ríos cavaron los cañones.
Los muros de las dos presas son relativamente pequeños en relación a la capacidad de embalse.

Inicialmente, el proyecto, tenía como objetivo paralelo a Levante, el abastecimiento a Madrid, aunque la calidad de las aguas del Lozoya y Alberche hizo decantarse hacia esa vía. Las de Entrepeñas y Buendía son tremendamente duras.

Con el tiempo, lo que va a hacer teminar el trasvase a Levante, o minimizarlo, es: Primero que por fin las autoridades locales levantinas se decidan a optimizar los riegos y a conrolar los ilegales o no sostenibles, con un ahorro de agua real. Eso es posible. Por lo tanto habría que desalar menos agua y se reutilizaría (depurada con las técnicas adecuadas) las aguas residuales urbanas. Y en segundo lugar, la demanda de la capital que estqaría en torno a los 60 Hm3, cosa que es mucho más sostenible que lo actual.


La zona de la Alcarria es un buen destino turístico, bastante rentable. Pero sería impresionante con los embalses en un nivel aceptable.

----------


## gomar

> Se hubieran hecho igual, porque si te fijas en los cañones donde se han cónstruído las dos presas, es un sitio ideal para esa obra.
> 
>  En tiempos primitivos, la zona fué un enorme lago, hasta que los dos ríos cavaron los cañones.
> Los muros de las dos presas son relativamente pequeños en relación a la capacidad de embalse.
> 
> Inicialmente, el proyecto, tenía como objetivo paralelo a Levante, el abastecimiento a Madrid, aunque la calidad de las aguas del Lozoya y Alberche hizo decantarse hacia esa vía. Las de Entrepeñas y Buendía son tremendamente duras.
> 
> Con el tiempo, lo que va a hacer teminar el trasvase a Levante, o minimizarlo, es: Primero que por fin las autoridades locales levantinas *se decidan a optimizar los riegos* y a conrolar los ilegales o no sostenibles, con un ahorro de agua real. Eso es posible. Por lo tanto habría que desalar menos agua *y se reutilizaría (depurada con las técnicas adecuadas*) las aguas residuales urbanas. Y en segundo lugar, la demanda de la capital que estqaría en torno a los 60 Hm3, cosa que es mucho más sostenible que lo actual.
> 
> ...


En parte de acuerdo, pero esas dos afirmaciones demuestran un desconocimiento de lo que por aquí pasa.
1º.- No hay una region de España y quiza de todo el mediterraneo donde se optimice y se invierta mas en aprovechar el agua (un bien muy escaso)
2º.- esto incluye la reutilización del agua en donde estamos tambien a la cabeza.

Una cosa es que en la cabecera no haya agua, que se quieran ampliar riegos, etc. pero una cosa muy distinta es que se achaque a Almeria y Murcia en no utilizar bien el agua, y yo alucino con los metodos de ultima tecnologia que se modernizan constantemente. Es frecuente leer en el periodico visitas de japon, California, Isarael, etc que viene a ver los sistemas de riego y control.
 Colgare algunos informes cuando pueda

----------


## gomar

Por ejemplo vease este informe (a partir de la pag 14)
http://www.fao.org/nr/water/docs/wat.../MOD_Spain.pdf

¡ ESO ES GESTIONAR LA ESCASA AGUA DE ESE PEQUEÑO AFLUENTE DEL SEGURA ! y no dependen del trasvase

----------


## jasg555

> En parte de acuerdo, pero esas dos afirmaciones demuestran un desconocimiento de lo que por aquí pasa.
> 1º.- No hay una region de España y quiza de todo el mediterraneo donde se optimice y se invierta mas en aprovechar el agua (un bien muy escaso)
> 2º.- esto incluye la reutilización del agua en donde estamos tambien a la cabeza.
> 
> Una cosa es que en la cabecera no haya agua, que se quieran ampliar riegos, etc. pero una cosa muy distinta es que se achaque a Almeria y Murcia en no utilizar bien el agua, y yo alucino con los metodos de ultima tecnologia que se modernizan constantemente. Es frecuente leer en el periodico visitas de japon, California, Isarael, etc que viene a ver los sistemas de riego y control.
>  Colgare algunos informes cuando pueda


Yo no digo que en TODO Levante se despilfarre el agua. Pero en muchos lugares sí se hace. Tú conocerás la zona de Benidorm y urbanizaciones cercanas, que han tenido que comprar los derechos de agua a Jumilla si no me equivoco, para mantener su consumo desmesurado.

 Basta que vayas por la zona entre Valencia y Sagunto para ver como aún se riegan los naranjales abriendo la compuerta e inundando terrazas.

Todo eso por no hablarte de zonas semidesérticas del interior de Murcia y Alicante, en las cuales se plantaron enormes extensiones de cultivos de manera ilegal para ser denominados zonas con déficit hídrico en posteriores recalificaciones y así poder acceder al agua del trasvase o del pantano de turno.

El documento que pones esdel 2002, y no sé si a fecha de hoy se habrán efectuado todas las medidas correctoras que propone. ya está bien, en 2002, cuando hay países que llevan haciendo eso décadas.

La reutilización y reciclaje del agua en España es algo que está en pañales, y en Levante no está menos.
Ya es hora de que Levante mire a lo que tiene y se convenza de que eso es lo que tiene que administrar. La cabecera del Tajo le ha dado todo lo que tenía hasta desangrarse totalmente.

----------


## Elvar

Antes que nada me gustaría comentar que dudo y desconfío de la solución que suponen los trasvases. Pero:

- No vale el argumento de "mientras no actualicen sus regadíos..."
   Porque no se actualizan en ningún lado al nivel que proponeis y en ningún sitio, por ejemplo, la Mancha, como en la comunidad valenciana.

- No vale el argumento de "han hecho readíos ilegales? se queden sin agua..."
   Porque mientras haya un pozo ilegal tampoco deberías tocar esa agua.

- Y tampoco vale el lacrimógeno "ya hemos dado todo lo lo que podíamos..."
   Porque es falaz el pensar que si hubieseis tenido el agua ahora existiría más riqueza en CLM.

Actualmente la agricultura emplea a un 9% de la población activa manchega. Lo que sí es posible, incluso provable, es que en caso de haber tenido más agua la población que viviese de la agricultura sería mayor, lo que significa que en la industria y servicios sería menor y el resultado global no sería que vivieseis mejor. En cambio en Murcia y Alicante SÍ se viviría peor.

Hoy viven en la comunidad Valenciana unas 270.000 personas con carnet de Castilla la Mancha. No se cuentan a sus hijos o los hijos de los que vinieron a lo largo del siglo XX porque ya tienen carnet de Valencia. Cuando enviais agua a Valencia se la estais dando a Castellano Manchegos. Sí los que han abierto negocios en Benidorm o Elda o tienen un taller en Burriana. 

Los trasvases tienen muchos puntos en contra, pero hacer victimismo nacionalista (regionalista) en el tema del agua es como si ciertas comunidades autónomas se pusieran a decir NO más dinero de nuestros impuestos a Castilla la Mancha, "...ya les hemos dado todo lo que se podía... :Frown: ", o sea lloriquear desde una postura un tanto egoista, sin ver el conjunto.

Mientras seamos un solo país debemos ver las cuestiones en conjunto, yo puede que mañana trabaje y viva en Segovia o en Ciudad Real y tu puede que mañana seas gerente de un hotel en Benidorm. Insisto: DEBEMOS ver las cosas en conjunto, el agua es de todos al igual que el dinero de los impuestos es de todos y se envía allí donde hace falta, al igual que el agua.

Los grandes problemas de los trasvases están en las megaobras faraonicas y su impacto y en lo absurdo de bombear y rebombear el agua en un trasvase de largo alcance pero un trasvase que ya está hecho y que practicamente va cuesta abajo...

Todo esto mientras seamos un solo país, si alguien cree que pertenecer a españa no beneficia sus intereses... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Peter

Mira Elvar, el agua es un bien escaso que se necesita tanto en Castilla como en Murcia, eso es evidente. Entonces si sobra agua está muy bien que se trasvase pero si no sobra pues entonces no. Y esto es lo único que se pide y no tiene nada que ver con miradas globales o no, ni con castellanos que vivan en Murcia o en el Pais Vasco. Ahora mismo las necesidades de agua de la cuenca del Henares son muy grandes, y aquí no estamos solo los castellano manchegos, fundamentalmente es Madrid y por eso necesitamos que haya una reserva de agua para épocas de sequía, no se pueden dejar los pantanos secos año tras año por el trasvase.

Pero la postura egoista es la de los regantes de Murcia, que aun teniendo agua en sus pantanos dicen que riegan con la del tajo hagales falta o no "porque lo dice la ley". Este es el egoismo.

Por otro lado deberías saber el inmenso bombeo necesario para el trasvase tajo segura.

----------


## jasg555

> Antes que nada me gustaría comentar que dudo y desconfío de la solución que suponen los trasvases. Pero:
> 
> - No vale el argumento de "mientras no actualicen sus regadíos..."
>    Porque no se actualizan en ningún lado al nivel que proponeis y en ningún sitio, por ejemplo, la Mancha, como en la comunidad valenciana.
> 
> - No vale el argumento de "han hecho readíos ilegales? se queden sin agua..."
>    Porque mientras haya un pozo ilegal tampoco deberías tocar esa agua.
> 
> - Y tampoco vale el lacrimógeno "ya hemos dado todo lo lo que podíamos..."
> ...


 No tiene nada que ver en éste tema nacionalismos ni gaitas. Si fuera por eso, el ejemplo de tolerancia es Madrid, que recibe desde siempre cantidades ingentes de personas de todos los lados, muchos de ellos murcianos y valencianos, y se integran perfectamente.

Se trata de un problema ecológico de consecuencias inmensas.
Por un lado soportar unos regadíos como los vuestros, es algo cada vez más insostenible. Por otro la petición de agua no tiene fin, tengais reservas o no.
 Después, el trasvase ha extenuado el tajo, de tal manera que sus efectos han afectado a toda la vega al menos hasta Valdecañas, siendo muy perjudicada la vega hasta Toledo.
Por otra parte, la gente ribereña de los megaembalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, cambiaron sus mejores tierras, las más fértiles, pagadas miserablemente, a cambio de un floreciente turismo de interior, que apenas duró una década.
Además, el inmenso desierto que se ha creado en los fondos de los embalses secos, ha cambiado el clima. DOnde antes de los embalses había una rica vega con vegetación, ahora es un desierto caluroso en verano, helado en invierno, y totalmente yermo.

Las consecuencias de los embalses y su esquilmación por el trasvase, ha sido una paulatina despoblación de la comarca que sólo se puede recuperar si los embalses vuelven a su ritmo normal y se trasvasan *EXCEDENTES*, que es lo que dice el decreto.

Por otra parte, deberías informarte del coste de llevar el agua a Levante. Si tuvierais que pagar lo que vale en realidad, seguro que cerrábais el grifo un poco antes.
Mientras, habeis acabado con el Tajo, vuestros ríos están acabados, habeis estado a punto de acabar con el Ebro que se ha salvado de milagro. Lo próximo qué será ¿el Nilo?

Hay que abogar de una vez por todas por una economía sostenible. La cultura del ladrillazo, que es en gran parte destinataria del Tajo, ha arruinado familias y ha puesto al estado en un serio brete.

¿Hay que volver a hacer lo mismo?

Es el momento de hacer las cosas de forma distinta.

----------


## Elvar

> No tiene nada que ver en éste tema nacionalismos ni gaitas...
> Se trata de un problema ecológico ...
> Por un lado soportar unos regadíos como los vuestros... .
>  ...ha extenuado el tajo, de tal manera que *sus efectos han afectado a toda la vega*...
> ...cambiaron sus mejores tierras, las más fértiles...
> ...el inmenso desierto que se ha creado...ha cambiado el clima.
> 
> *EXCEDENTES*
> 
> ...


Ok! pero no me dirás que ciertos comentarios que se leen en el foro no parecen responder a la misma estética que la de los nacionalismos.
La verdad es que no tengo conciencia de como están TODOS los regadíos de Murcia pero en la CV están realizandose muchísimas obras de modernización de regadíos. Yo mismo, bueno en la empresa en la que estaba, concurso y participo en muchos de estos proyectos.

Lo de los efctos de un gran embalse me interesan. Porque creo que eso mismo puede pasar en cualquier otro sitio, verdad? Podrías esplayarte un poco más sobre el tema. Porque esto es muy interesante tambien a la hora de plantear embalses hidroelectricos.

se supone que la ley se cumple y sólo se pasan *EXCEDENTES*, NO?

En lo del coste tienes razón. Lo he buscado y resulta que si sumas los bombeos y restas los reaprovechamientos llega a 600 GWh, parece que cambia según años. Para un trasvase de 360 Hm3 suponen 1.8 KWh cada m3, a 16 centimos el KWh... hombre pues sólo se nota el encarecimiento si vas a regar con ella, para beber no me parece TAN excesivo. Aunque sigue siendo mucho más de lo que me esperaba... es cierto  :Embarrassment: 

oye!! lo del final que ha sido? Acabado con que?  vale! vale! pido mi presunción de inocencia, no puedes demostrar que pretendía acabar con el EBRO  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

Esto puede ser más interesante si nos planteamos las cosas de verdad en serio.
gracias a todos

----------


## kikegu

> se supone que la ley se cumple y sólo se pasan *EXCEDENTES*, NO?


Excedente sería todo lo que pase del 60% y no como está redactada la ley ahora 10%




> la gente ribereña de los megaembalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, cambiaron sus mejores tierras, las más fértiles, pagadas miserablemente, a cambio de un floreciente turismo de interior, que apenas duró una década.
> Además, el inmenso desierto que se ha creado en los fondos de los embalses secos, ha cambiado el clima. DOnde antes de los embalses había una rica vega con vegetación, ahora es un desierto caluroso en verano, helado en invierno, y totalmente yermo.


Qué gran verdad!   :Frown: 




> Porque es falaz el pensar que si hubieseis tenido el agua ahora existiría más riqueza en CLM.


Esto es flipante: ¿piensas que no existiría más riqueza?, si la cabecera estuviera al 60% de cap. asegurado, los negocios alrededor del turismo serían un motor para los pueblos de aquí.

POR ENCIMA DEL 60%: TRASVASES SÍ!!!

----------


## jasg555

Yo huyo de los nacionalismos. E incluso, una vez que el trasvase está construído, no me importa que se utilice como apoyo, no como sustento de una economía basada en él.

 En general, me gusta ver un embalse, me gusta ver el muro, lo admiro. Pero son obras desastrosas, acaban con vegas fértiles y cambian para siempre la biología del río. En el caso de Entrepeñas y Buendía, en un principio, supusieron una explosión de vida en el embalse, pasando a ser hoy, poco menos que un desierto, una vez que los frezaderos se han quedado anegados por el lodo, las constantes oscilaciones de nivel impiden que salgan adelante las puestas de peces, etc...

Por debajo, la fauna piscícola del embalse de Bolarque, que está debajo de E y B, ha caído en picado debido a las constantes entradas de agua muy fría del fondo de los de arriba. Es paradójico, que en éste embalse, te bañes en Julio y el agua esté a 10º. estropea todo, insectos, plantas, peces, etc...

Por no hablar del tramo de río que queda por debajo hasta Aranjuez. Prácticamente en muchos sitios no existe, siendo un desierto faunístico.

Lo que te digo, un auténtico desastre.

Ahora imagina los enormes vasos de los embalse vacíos, la tierra fértil se ha ido, queda arena y arcilla (que llaman barrosanto) que forma un paisaje lunar. Son muchísimas hectáreas así. Y el clima se ve afectado, alñ igual que cuando se produce un gran incendio ambia también. Siendo más extremo.

 Por otra parte, los estudios sobre el trasvase se hicieron basándose en unos años en los que la pluviosidad fué excepcional en españa, sobre los 70. Pluviosidad que no se ha vuelto a repetir.
 Y la medida de lo que se considera *excedentes* queda tan vaga en el decreto, que deja en manos del gobierno de turno la cantidad a enviar.

Te quejas de precio de agua, yo tengo una casa en Bolarque, y sí, me dejan regar lo que quiera, pero los primeros m3, los que utilizo para la higiene normal, se pagan a 50 cts. Pero por encima de ellos los pago a 3,20 euros + iva. por tanto no riego.
 Y no son pocos los municipios de al lado que tienen restricciones. De hecho ahora van a traer a la zona una tubería de unos manantiales situados a 100 km. Y como ejemplo, a mi Urbanización no le dejan tomar una sola gota de agua de Bolarque para consumo humano, y la tenemos que sacar de pozos comunitarios con una dureza de 45º franceses y un sobrecoste particular para descalcificarla.

 En definitiva, te admito la presunción de inocencia, faltaría más, pero sabrás que ya se estaban recalificando cultivos a "regables" al amparo de las inminente obras.

En fin, aunque lo parezca, no estoy enfadado, ni mucho menos, es que tras una pantalla es difícil mostrar el estado de ánimo. Y por supuesto que se puede debatir sobre ello razonadamente, eso es lo mejor.

Estoy buscando un docuemento sobre la evolución de los regadíos según se van construyendo embalses en el Segura y tras el trasvase, que te explica muy bien que, aunque dobles la capacidad de agua trasvasada, nunca será suficiente.

----------


## TORPEDO48

> NO AL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA. NUNCA MAS. 
> 
> Guadalajara (la Alcarria) tierra olvidada por los politicos.
> 
> Basta de Centrales Nucleares (tenemos 2 y no necesitamos ninguna, una población pequeña puede perfectamente autoabastecerse mediante dos centrales hidroelectricas).
> 
> Basta de trasvases de agua. Hoy en día existen las desalinizadoras, no hay necesidad de trasvase tajo-segura. Existen precedentes (los aragoneses no soltaron una sola gota de agua cuando se la pidieron los catalanes en un rio que esta continuamente desbordándose, el mas caudaloso)
> 
> Basta de incendios.- Mas recursos para el parque del Alto Tajo, y menos politicos inoperantes.
> ...


Lo que es políticamente penoso, es que anden siempre a cuestas con el agua y no aprueben el trasvase del Ebro. ¿Será que en Guadalajara hay cuatro gatos y los votos que restan son mínimos? Señores "políticos", miren por la sociedad y no por los votos. ¿Que pasa que Aragón y Cataluña restan muchos? Siempre le toca a la cabecera del Tajo que como ustedes ya saben está súper explotada. ¿Que oportunidades de subsistencia se les está dando a los pueblos ribereños?, en mi opinión, la de marcharse a Murcia a sembrar tomates. En cuanto al trasvase a las Tablas de Daimiel, ahora todos se hacen la foto como un logro, pero este problema no viene de ahora, la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos data de los años 60 y 70, se ha trasvasado, ¿pero se han tomado medidas para futuro?

----------

